# Coyote tracking dogs in ND. I dont see it much ?



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont see many hunters in North Dakota hunting with coyote tracking hounds ? I have heard land owners in ND are not big on this type of hunting. I am kind of surprised since most land owners tell me they want to get rid of there coyotes. Do you think it would be tough to get permission to hunt with tracking hounds ? might be because of competion with the callers / trappers ? I know there is a lot of **** hunters in the state with tracking dogs. thanks. Marty


----------

